# Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince TRAILER 3!!!



## Black Wraith (Nov 15, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAyfmipwy08[/YOUTUBE]

The latest trailer is out.

All the trailers for all the Harry Potter movies have been brilliant and makes me want to watch them but after 5 big disappointments I'm not too sure that I can trust Warner to deliver. No matter how good it looks


----------



## Vangelis (Nov 15, 2008)

Another great HBP trailer. Im really looking forward to seeing the movie.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm not looking forward to it.

I know that just like the other movies the trailers bring my hopes up and then mercilessly crush them with the movie.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 15, 2008)

This was my second favorite book, next to Chamber. I'm looking forward to seeing young Voldemort in Live Action.


----------



## Grape (Nov 15, 2008)

God damn.

This may be the single most awesome made of pure win HP trailer ever made.

Seriously... This shit is going to be amazing. I love this book...

I don't really get mad @ the studios for their work with the movies, most likely because I watched 1-3 before I ever touched a book. Anyways... the last 60% of the trailer looks fuckin wicked


----------



## Honzou (Nov 15, 2008)

HP trailers have always caught my eye, but after watching the movies I regret spending 9.50 to go see it @ the movies.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 15, 2008)

Why did they have to move the release...WHY!!?!?

Stupid Warner Bros...


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 15, 2008)

I just hope the acting is better in this flick.

I mean, besides Rupert Grint and Evanna Lynch, most of the cast are piss-poor actors, or simply not suited for their roles. I mean, Gambon is not exactly a great Dumbledore, is he? =/


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2008)

The fifth movie was only bad becuase they hired a chump to write the screenplay, Azkaban and Goblet were epic movies.

Can't wait, the cave scene is gonna be epic


----------



## Even (Nov 15, 2008)

awesome, trailer is awesome 

Can't wait for this one


----------



## Kamina (Nov 15, 2008)

I've always like the Harry Potter Franchise.. a definate watch for me.


----------



## Rinme (Nov 15, 2008)

awesome trailer : )


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 15, 2008)

looks good, can't wait to see it


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Nov 15, 2008)

That is one good trailer 

I would love to see it in the cinema.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 15, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> The fifth movie was only bad becuase they hired a chump to write the screenplay, Azkaban and Goblet were epic movies.
> 
> Can't wait, the cave scene is gonna be epic



Azkaban was horrid. They left out so much god damn stuff, and although it definitely had some awesome scenes, the majority of it was just dissapointing. =/

It also didn't help that they apparently chose to use a Werenakedmolerat instead of a wolf.


----------



## KonohaWind (Nov 15, 2008)

All acting sucked in HP5.  They all seemed depressed, screen was too dark in the bootleg version I watched, not funny, couldn't crack a laugh.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 15, 2008)

Black Fenix said:


> The latest trailer is out.
> 
> All the trailers for all the Harry Potter movies have been brilliant and makes me want to watch them but after 5 big disappointments I'm not too sure that I can trust Warner to deliver. No matter how good it looks



Aw, come on. The first two were pretty good.

I'd say the firts one was damn near perfect, despite leaving out some stuff. If nothing else, Ron and Harry's voices had'nt broken yet- which, somehow, just seemed to degrade their performances (esp. Harry's).


----------



## Grape (Nov 15, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I just hope the acting is better in this flick.
> 
> I mean, besides Rupert Grint and Evanna Lynch, most of the cast are piss-poor actors, or simply not suited for their roles. I mean, Gambon is not exactly a great Dumbledore, is he? =/



True. The selection for the new Dumbledore has always pissed me off.

Isn't the dude American? Either that or IDK, because his accent sucks. 

I'd say the following people play their roles well...



Daniel Radcliffe...Harry Potter
Emma Watson...Hermione Granger
Rupert Grint	...Ron Weasley
Mark Williams...Arthur Weasley
James Phelps...Fred Weasley
Oliver Phelps...George Weasley
Bonnie Wright...Ginny Weasley
Jason Isaacs...Lucius Malfoy
Brendan Gleeson...Professor Alastor 'Mad Eye' Moody
Gary Oldman...Sirius Black
Ralph Fiennes...Lord Voldemort
Alan Rickman...Severus Snape
David Tennant...Barty Crouch Junior

There are more, but these are key characters, all of whom I think do very well. Except Daniel Radcliffe during some "sad" scenes. I really think he's awful when he cries.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 15, 2008)

KonohaWind said:


> All acting sucked in HP5.  They all seemed depressed, screen was too dark in the bootleg version I watched, not funny, couldn't crack a laugh.



If your going to bootleg something always, always wait for the DVD to come out.



masamune1 said:


> Aw, come on. The first two were pretty good.
> 
> I'd say the firts one was damn near perfect, despite leaving out some stuff. If nothing else, Ron and Harry's voices had'nt broken yet- which, somehow, just seemed to degrade their performances (esp. Harry's).


The one I liked the most was the 5th one, which is why I'm hoping to death that this one is an even bigger improvement on it.

The worst was the 4th one as it left the book in shame

EDIT:
Emma Watson


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 15, 2008)

Can't wait to see this movie, i really hope its better then the fifth movie, and it better be long to get all the important stuff in.  lol i love ron  "I am in love with her!" Harry:"All right fine have you ever actually met her?" Ron: "No...can you introduce me?"


----------



## Vanity (Nov 15, 2008)

The trailer looks good but I really hope that they do it right and I hope they don't cut too many of Draco's scenes. He's important in this one.

I really liked this book.

I feel sad that it isn't coming out this month in November though like how it was originally planned.  *sigh* Now it won't be out until the month of my birthday. :S


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 15, 2008)

~Yoruichi~ said:


> Can't wait to see this movie, i really hope its better then the fifth movie, and it better be long to get all the important stuff in.  lol i love ron  "I am in love with her!" Harry:"All right fine have you ever actually met her?" Ron: "No...can you introduce me?"



The part with Harry and Hermione was better, where he says he IS the Chosen One


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 15, 2008)

Knox said:


> True. The selection for the new Dumbledore has always pissed me off.
> 
> Isn't the dude American? Either that or IDK, because his accent sucks.



Sir Michael Gambon is very much a Brit. He was born in Ireland but raised in England since the age of 5 (thank you, Wiki).

And he is doing fine as Dumbledore- the real problem is, Richard Harris nailed the role, especially with his gravelly but gentle old voice (that you, cigarettes!). Gambon is just not able to compete with one so perfect for the part.


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 15, 2008)

Black Fenix said:


> The part with Harry and Hermione was better, where he says he IS the Chosen One



That one was funning too, i hope there are more moments like those in the movie. And lots of Luna, especially the party scene.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 15, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Sir Michael Gambon is very much a Brit. He was born in Ireland but raised in England since the age of 5 (thank you, Wiki).
> 
> And he is doing fine as Dumbledore- the real problem is, Richard Harris nailed the role, especially with his gravelly but gentle old voice (that you, cigarettes!). Gambon is just not able to compete with one so perfect for the part.



For another reason why Gambon doesn't work, see the scene in GoF or OotP. Dumbledore rushing at Harry and physically shaking him as such?

Also, for all those that think Emma Watson is a good Hermione, GTFO. Her acting is some of the worse I've seen. In the first two films, she did a fucking great Hermione, but after that, it all went down hill. Especially when it comes to dramatic scenes, she just seems to stiff. Same goes for Daniel. Both aren't physically suited for their role, either. Emma is simply too pretty with her hair being unlike Hermione's, same goes for Dan. I'm also irked that they don't even bother to change his eye-colour.

Rupert, though. Motherfucking _nails_ it. Don't know how the bugger does it, but it sure as hell works. Same goes for Evanna Lynch, it was as if the character was written for her. I adore her voice, it's so... aethereal. And the quirky mannerisms shown, in the main part and as well in the short clips, like the one of her skipping.

I like several others as well, but the two above are the ones that stand out. Plus it'd take too long to type it all out. =p


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2008)

Joss Whedn wanted to direct one of these.. Damn shame if he dosen't get at least one.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, I am really impressed by this trailer.  There is still hope yet!

^ Is you fo real?  Damn, I hope he gets one, though he probably won't.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 15, 2008)

lol did Radcliffe say 'actually after all these years, I just go with it' at the beginning.

Trailer looks epic, can't wait.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 16, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Joss Whedn wanted to direct one of these.. Damn shame if he dosen't get at least one.



I think the guy who directed OotP and HBP is directing the last two also.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 16, 2008)

Shit shit shit.

I know one film I won't be watching next year.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 16, 2008)

The trailer was epic 

It better be worth the wait


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 16, 2008)

When is it out? I could always look (I am on the internet) but I want someone to tell me


----------



## vervex (Nov 16, 2008)

I definitely disliked the 6th novel of the series, but the trailer seems good. In fact, I was so disappointed by the book that I have no expectations at all. I might like the movie


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 16, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> When is it out? I could always look (I am on the internet) but I want someone to tell me


October 16, 2009.


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 16, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> For another reason why Gambon doesn't work, see the scene in GoF or OotP. Dumbledore rushing at Harry and physically shaking him as such?



I think Gambon looks to fairly literally "reinterpret" the character to the point where he is noticeably different. At first I'm going to have to admit this strange intensity and madness was far removed from Rowling's portrayal-something that the first guy got 100%.

When I first saw it, I admit that it didn't fit and was a bit of a mar to the film, but on reflection he has actually taken a fairly linear and character and made him far more interesting. Whilst I personally like that idea, I realise that most fans would disagree with me there since it requires you to accept that Dumbledore as more or less a new character.

That said, it might also be due to the shift in writers as well as the actor himself.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2008)

Its out on July 17, 2009.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 16, 2008)

The fuck, I thought it was coming out before Christmas. SHIT!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 16, 2008)

Harry/Ginny will be more awkward in the film adaption than the book. . . and I'm a H/G shipper, to boot.

It virtually came out of nowhere.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 16, 2008)

Damn... this really does look like the best one yet.

Long wait though.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2008)

Especially since Ginny is apparently a hottie in the book aswell, not so much in the film. But yeah its a shitty pairing, same with Hermoine and Ron.


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 16, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Harry/Ginny will be more awkward in the film adaption than the book. . . and I'm a H/G shipper, to boot.
> 
> It virtually came out of nowhere.



I wonder how the will show that harry has started to develop feelings for Ginny, because there has never been a scene where Harry thoughts are heard by the audience in any of the movies. I bet him and Hermoine talk about or something.



Ennoea said:


> Especially since Ginny is apparently a hottie in the book aswell, not so much in the film. But yeah its a shitty pairing, same with Hermoine and Ron.



yeah, Ginny/Harry suck as a pairing. I always wanted Harry/Luna


----------



## Grape (Nov 16, 2008)

Gambon just doesn't fit the role. The whole ordeal is because of the original casting people. If they had maybe found someone a little younger than Gambon is now, everything would have been gravy. 

That being said, if Gambon were the original Dumbledore, the first film would have been _crap_ in my opinion. Dumbledore was a huge selling point to me. 

Harry/Ginny and Hermione/Ron make sense to me as well. Although I originally thought it would be Harry/Hermione...Ron IDK.

Harris had Hodgkins for christ sakes.


HPSS
Casting by
Susie Figgis	 	
Janet Hirshenson	 	
Jane Jenkins	 	
Karen Lindsay-Stewart	 	
F#@% you

How about Sir David Jason?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tm-eGlrI0tc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2008)

Harry x Ginny? GTFO. The Epilogue and HBP ruined that beyond repair.

Ginny x Luna, on the otherhand...


----------



## Grape (Nov 16, 2008)

Do you mean Harry x Luna ? o.O

Ginny makes sense for Harry.

I believe Ginny was always supposed to resemble Lily.

Hermione and Ron make sense because they compliment each others personalities so well.

Both couplings are logical according to "psychology". 

Also, I think Luna matches up with another odd ball personality type.



Also, here are my thoughts about their Myers Briggs Typologies..


> Ron ENFP
> Hermione ISTJ(my initial guess) / INTJ (what another website said would be the "perfect" fit for Ron (ENFP)
> The ENFP personality type can mate and relate to all other types of course but the ENFP’s natural partner is the INFJ or INTJ personality type. Both the INTJ and the INFJ are dominant intuits and they INTROVERT that function which most naturally attracts the EXTRAVERTED dominantly intuitive ENFP. This is the attraction that can last a lifetime!!
> 
> ...



This is all based upon Jung. I'm sure a reference for Rowling, when creating these characters.

It's psychology! Powerful writers employ the concepts of _good_ psychological theory. 

Also, I have read that the Slytherin house, can be seen as the Shadow archetype for Harry.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 16, 2008)

~Yoruichi~ said:


> I wonder how the will show that harry has started to develop feelings for Ginny, because there has never been a scene where Harry thoughts are heard by the audience in any of the movies. I bet him and Hermoine talk about or something.



It'll probably be like "noticing Ginny", or something along those lines.



> yeah, Ginny/Harry suck as a pairing. I always wanted Harry/Luna



I always thought Neville/Luna would be a nice pairing.



Knox said:


> Do you mean Harry x Luna ? o.O
> 
> Ginny makes sense for Harry.
> 
> I believe Ginny was always supposed to resemble Lily.



But until the 6th book, there's virtually a small handful of scenes in-between them.

3rd book, Ginny has one scene announcing the attack on the Fat Lady portrait.

4th book, Harry's crushing on Cho, and Ginny sulks from afar.

5th book is where they most interact, but 2 scenes at best -- telling Harry off for his ranting on Voldemort possessing him and the chocolate in the library scene.

Then all of a sudden, he suddenly gets jealous of Dean kissing Ginny when he never noticed or even considered her that way at all prior?

Not taking away from Ginny's character (she's one of my favourites of HP), but the build-up and development towards the romantic coupling was spontaneous and handled badly.


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 16, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It'll probably be like "noticing Ginny", or something along those lines.
> 
> I always thought Neville/Luna would be a nice pairing.



yeah, maybe lots of staring and some sort of "look" on Harry's face.

I always thought of them as good friends. I don't think Neville would be able to handle someone like Luna.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2008)

Ginny underwent a major case of Mary-Sue post GoF.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 17, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> But yeah its a shitty pairing, same with Hermoine and Ron.



No truer words on this series have ever, and I mean *EVER*, been spoken.  God knows Hermoine could have done better, and Harry/Ginny was crap plain and simple.

+Reps!


----------



## Mashy (Nov 17, 2008)

knox--
It's been a long time since I've touched a HP book, but here are my guesses:


*Ron* - ESFP
*Hermione* - INTJ

Also your theory on type attraction is only speculation; there is no set compatibility for each type. 

If it wasn't fiction, I'd picture the ron/hermione marriage to be an incessantly quarrelsome one that ends in divorce. I just don't see how they could be attracted to each other on a deeper level D:

*Harry* - ENTJ
*Ginny* - I don't give a shit, i don't like her


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Nov 17, 2008)

im really excited for this movie, i really want to see how they handle the cave scene.


----------



## sworder (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks alright, hope its better than what I expect.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 17, 2008)

Knox said:


> How about Sir David Jason?
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tm-eGlrI0tc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Hell no!

If he played Dumbledore the only thing that would come in my mind is Only Fools and Horses. I wouldn't be able to take a serious character like Dumbledore seriously with him.

Though he would do wonders with the comedy scenes.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 17, 2008)

Wasn't Slughorn huge? This guy looks average.


----------



## Grape (Nov 17, 2008)

Mashed Potato said:


> knox--
> It's been a long time since I've touched a HP book, but here are my guesses:
> 
> 
> ...



I would have to disagree.

I just can't see Harry as a extrovert.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 17, 2008)

Rupert Grint is definitely the best actor out of the three main characters.



Black Fenix said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAyfmipwy08[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The latest trailer is out.
> 
> All the trailers for all the Harry Potter movies have been brilliant and makes me want to watch them but after 5 big disappointments I'm not too sure that I can trust Warner to deliver. No matter how good it looks



What are you on about?

The first film was very good.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Nov 17, 2008)

i'm not sure if i wanna see this movie  the last movie was just awful! but i might see it since this was my favorite book in the series


----------



## Catterix (Nov 17, 2008)

Knox said:


> True. The selection for the new Dumbledore has always pissed me off.
> 
> Isn't the dude American? Either that or IDK, because his accent sucks.



I hate to sound arrogant, but I have to say you're pretty much completely wrong. Michael Gambon, or should I say, *Sir* Michael Gambon, is an absolutely superb actor. Irish born, he started in British cinema and has rose to be an acclaimed actor. His accent is fine, and he is a much better actor than Richard Harris, who although brilliant, isn't as good as Gambon.

I don't know what you imagined Dumbledore would be like, but I imagine Gambon just doesn't fit it. He doesn't fit my interpretation either, but his acting is undeniable, it's so understated and refined, even for a role in something as crass as a Harry Potter movie, that most people don't realise he's acting. He's nothing like that in real life, and yet it's so damn real.

It might be because he acts, rather than "hollywood performs" that most people on forums like these don't realise. But for real actors, he's an inspiration.

Mind you, I'm not too fussed about him either way  But it's undeniable that the standard of Harry Potter movies acting was raised when he was cast.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2008)

Micheal Gambon is Dumbledore on Prosac.

And seriously Emma Watson is a crappy actress, her eyebrows do most of the acting in the movies.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 23, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Micheal Gambon is Dumbledore on Prosac.
> 
> And seriously Emma Watson is a crappy actress, her eyebrows do most of the acting in the movies.



That was Richard Harris. He did the bumbling old man take on Dumbledore. Gambon has a quiet resonance of strength when playing the character.

And yes, I think Watson's eyebrows should get a personal credit at the end.


----------



## Bender (Dec 16, 2008)

GREATEST HARRY POTTER TRAILER 

Since the Chamber of Secrets


----------

